# Random Michael Russo sighting



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A random @Michael Russo sighting.
On Teslarati right now!

https://www.teslarati.com/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> A random @Michael Russo sighting.
> On Teslarati right now!
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/


Triple LOL! Instead of 'Getting Heavy', I've lost about 12 lbs since then!!


----------

